# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Donne 2 adorables rats domestiques mâles + cage contre bons soins

## LaureLO

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* 2 rats domestiques m
*Type:* Rat
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 1 an 11 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 82 - Tarn-et-Garonne
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0609490169
*E-mail :* laure.loriette@free.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Bonjour,
Je suis à la recherche de propriétaire aimant les NACS pour 2 adorables rats domestiques. Malheureusement allergique, je ne peux plus m'en occuper...
Je les donne contre bons soins, avec leur cage et accessoires.

N'hésitez pas à me contacter pour en savoir davantage.

Cordialement
LaureLO

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère que vous trouverez vite

----------

